# Duda con el funcionamiento del circuito del LM317



## seraph_fabio (Sep 30, 2007)

Mas bien es una duda se supone q en una tarea me piden encontrar la corriente de salida maxima para el voltaje regulado entre 8 y 1.25 V alguien me puede decir como la puedo encontrar y la ecuacion q la represente y si no, denme una explicación porfa

De antemano vale por la ayuda   

Adjunto la imagen para ser mas claro


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 1, 2007)

La corriente max de salida primeramente esta limitada por el transformador que uses para alimentar al regulador de voltaje y tambien estara limitada por la corriente que podrá manejar este, creo que el LM317 solo puede soportar 1.5A. Luego tu corriente estara limitada por la carga que este alimentando con el voltaje de salida del LM la cual puede ser obtenida por I=Voltare_regulado/Carga. 

La ec que debes ontener debe ser lineal pero debes verificarlo en el datasheet segun las curvas de comportamiento que tenga el LM.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Me parece que por la forma de la pregunta estan tratando de que calcules por disipacion del dispositivo, en ese caso necesitas saber la tension NO regulada.

Mas data: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM317.pdf


----------



## david1115 (Abr 20, 2009)

necesito me ayuden con alguna explicacion o alguna premisa de diseño para calcular los valores de las resistencias y los capacitores para una fuente de alimentacion con el LM317, la fuente me debe entregar 30 voltios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2009)

Usá el buscador para encontrar un hilo que se llama "Como usar el LM317 y no morir en el intento". Allí hay unos links a las notas de aplicación del LM317.

Saludos!


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 31, 2010)

Estimados Todos:

Alguien sabe cuanto debería ser el ripple (Rizado) del voltaje de entrada del Regulador Lm317?

O no interesa el ripple del voltaje de entrada del Lm317 por que este CI lo maneja sin problema?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

Podríamos decir que si restamos a la tensión nominal de continua el valor Pico a Pico de la tensión de rizado, el valor resultante no debe ser inferior al mínimo necesario de entrada admisible para la correcta operación del LM al voltaje ajustado.

No es lo mismo un rizado de 20% sobre 10Vcc nominales para conseguir 7Vcc a la salida del LM que un rizado del 20% sobre 10Vcc nominales para conseguir 5Vcc


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Este tipo de reguladores tiene una cierta inmunidad al ripple, en el caso específico del LMx17 está especificada en 66 dB (unas 2000 veces) la mínima, o sea, que si el ripple no llega a valores en los cuales esté fuera de su rango de regulación (p.ej. que la tensión de entrada sea al menos 3 o 4 volts mayor que la de salida), el ripple será atenuado 2000 veces (1 volt de ripple, 0.0005 volts de ripple de salida).


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 31, 2010)

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Este tipo de reguladores tiene una cierta inmunidad al ripple, en el caso específico del LMx17 está especificada en 66 dB (unas 2000 veces) la mínima, o sea, que si el ripple no llega a valores en los cuales esté fuera de su rango de regulación (p.ej. que la tensión de entrada sea al menos 3 o 4 volts mayor que la de salida), el ripple será atenuado 2000 veces (1 volt de ripple, 0.0005 volts de ripple de salida).



Genial tu comentario! 

Saluds!


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 2, 2010)

Estimados todos:

Si el regulador de voltaje Lm317 puede dar hasta 1.5 amperios, que es lo que consumirá como máximo mi circuito.

Cuántos amperios debería tener el transformador para que éste no se caliente mucho o se sobrecargue?

El voltaje de salida de el lm317 será de 5.25V

El voltaje del transformador será de 9V AC, rms.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

> *Cuántos amperios debería tener el transformador* para que éste no se caliente mucho o se sobrecargue?


Tu transformador puede ser de la cantidad de Amperes que se te ocurra. Si te gusta 750, son 750A. Si te gusta 2A, son dos. Pero nunca menos de lo que tu circuito va a consumir...
El regulador NO se "carga" por alimentarlo con corriente de sobra, como cualquier circuito, toma lo que necesita y listo.

Necesitás un transformador de 9VCA por 2A. 

Saludos.

PS: Distinto si se habla de cargar una batería, pero eso ya es tema aparte.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola.

Sí la corriente máxima será 1.5A y no quieres que se caliente el transformador, debes usar un transformador de 2A, es decir 9Vca - 2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 14, 2010)

Estimados todos:

Alguien sabe si debe haber una distancia mínima entre el transformador y Regulador Lm317 para evitar que el campo magnético del transformador interfiera con el funcionamiento del regulador Lm317 o de otro componente electrónico?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola.

No creo que la cercanía del transformador al regulador afecte su funcionamiento (salvo el calor que puede irradiar el transformador en caso de calentarse, pero aun así no creo que lo afecte).
Una buena ventilación haría que no haya problemas con el calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2010)

¿Es un transformador o una bobina de tesla?
El 99,9999% de los transformadores son de núcleo cerrado y apenas emiten, los circuitos integrados son bastante inmunes y mas a 50 ó 60Hz que es una frecuencia bajísima.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> ....Alguien sabe si debe haber una distancia mínima entre el transformador y Regulador Lm317 para evitar que el campo magnético del transformador interfiera con el funcionamiento del regulador Lm317 o de otro componente electrónico?....


Como te comentaron no debiera haber interferencia, pero "Por si las Moscas", coloca tu transformador de forma que el bobinado se encuentre a 90º respecto de la parte electrónica.

Si tienes ganas, dale una leída a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## angelwind (Jun 8, 2011)

Que tal, soy bastante profano en la electrónica. No oobstante ello me gusta.
Mi consulta es la siguiente en la fuente regulada del esquema adjunto, después de un corto en la salida... se quemó.
Siendo que el LM317 tiene protección contra cortocircuitos no termino de entender por que se quema. En concreto deja de regular dejando pasar el voltaje sin cambios.
Gracias desde ya!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 8, 2011)

> Siendo que el LM317 tiene protección contra cortocircuitos no termino de entender por que se quema.


 
Cuando pones el transistor para aumentar la corriente se quita esa proteccion contra cortos....


----------



## angelwind (Jun 8, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Cuando pones el transistor para aumentar la corriente se quita esa proteccion contra cortos....


Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Robo (Jun 8, 2011)

aprovecho este tema para poner mi duda, hice el circuito de datasheet, con la proteccion de diodos, pero en el momento de  probarlo, la corriente que saca no llega a los 30 mA, es el lm317k solo, sin transitores para manejar mas corriente. probando sin ls proteccion de diodos la corriente mejora notablemente, alguna idea de que puede ser?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

Robo eres tú? que haces fuera de la arena? te has perdido? no te enojes fue broma

O tu lM317 no sirve ya que el circuito del datasheet es el que se utliza, tu dispositivos es marca National?
tiene el logo? si no lo es desconfia del dispositivo y no de la hoja de datos
No obstante sube fotos de tu montaje, ya que no podemos ver cuál es la tensión de entrada ni como esta implementado todo el circuito


----------



## Robo (Jun 8, 2011)

ejeje claro que soy yo, mi integrado es original completamente, lo compro en un lugar de mucho renombre que le vende a la principal empresa de energia de mi departamento, no creo que vendan cosas piratas, las fotos llegan en esta semana entonces y me dicen , gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

de nada y cuidadte de no haber sido victima de un robo, sino sp_27 no parara de reir

Esperamos las fotos asi te damos una mano con eso


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola.

¿Se ha quemado el regulador o el transistor o ambos?.
El circuito que haz armado no tiene protección contra corto circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angelwind (Jun 9, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Se ha quemado el regulador o el transistor o ambos?.
> El circuito que haz armado no tiene protección contra corto circuito.
> ...



Ambos.
No es que me preocupe mucho reemplazarlos, el costo es muy bajo, pero me intriga el por qué se queman.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola.
¿Cuál es el voltaje de  entrada?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## angelwind (Jun 9, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Cuál es el voltaje de  entrada?
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



El voltaje es de 35V.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola.

Lo que quiero saber es como obtienes los 35V, imagino que con un transformador. ¿De qué voltaje es este transformador?. ¿Cuál es el valor pico que mide en el condensador de filtro?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2011)

mira este diseño

R1, Q2,R2 en teoria sirven de proteccion contra cortos circuitos...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Consejo: si van a utilizar transistores... tengan cuidado con las potencias de las resistencias
que van a usar...

saludos!!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 22, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Que tal, soy bastante profano en la electrónica. No oobstante ello me gusta.
> Mi consulta es la siguiente en la fuente regulada del esquema adjunto, después de un corto en la salida... se quemó.
> Siendo que el LM317 tiene protección contra cortocircuitos no termino de entender por que se quema. En concreto deja de regular dejando pasar el voltaje sin cambios.
> Gracias desde ya!



podes poner la salida out del 317 a la base del transistor,y asi protejes al 317


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

angelwind dijo:


> Que tal, soy bastante profano en la electrónica. No oobstante ello me gusta.
> Mi consulta es la siguiente en la fuente regulada del esquema adjunto, después de un corto en la salida... se quemó.
> Siendo que el LM317 tiene protección contra cortocircuitos no termino de entender por que se quema. En concreto deja de regular dejando pasar el voltaje sin cambios.
> Gracias desde ya!




Tiene protección contracortos, pero si la pasas de temperatura a la cápsula derretiras el silicoi que hay dientro y alli no hay circuito contra corto que sirva.

La forma correcta es poner un trnasistor nPn ya que asi trabaja la protección contra corto
si se pone el transistor a la salida existen dos problemas
Primeo el transistor queda fuea de la protección
Segungo el divisor para la refierencia de ajuste no debe tomarse a la salida del integrado si no en el emisor del transistor, caso contrario presentara un funcionamiento anomalo


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 23, 2011)

Perdon no habia visto el circuito de lubeck que si tiene proteccion contra cortos,pero yo he usado el 317 con la base de un transistor y,si,no esta protegido.Tambien quiero decirte que podes proteger al 317 colocando un resistencia entre la alimentacion y la entrada IN del 317,esa se calcula 
En verdad no encuentro ese calculo ahora,si lo encuentro te lo mando
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Fuentes-alimentacion.php 
http://zonatecno.net/Electronica/Tutoriales/Armando-Fuentes-con-el-LM317.html

tambien se puede poner un diodo entre la entrada y la salida del 317
http://www.electroyou.it/fidocad/cache/eccc85006de8b9e8ca0e5c782653360c8bcba7e8_3.png

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS009063.PDF


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-lm317-transistor-pnp-15557/#post301243

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 28, 2011)

estoy construyendo una fuente de alimentacion para obter 12 voltios y 10 amperes, ya tengo el transformador hecho, pero cuando rectifico la corriente y coloco el capacitor el voltage sube a 17 voltio, que tipo de regulador de voltage puedo colocarle para que el voltage baje aproximadamente a 13 voltios.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

> que tipo de regulador de voltage puedo colocarle para que el voltage baje aproximadamente a 13 voltios.



Tienen que ser 13v exactos... el 7812 te puede servir para 12v...


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jun 28, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Tienen que ser 13v exactos... el 7812 te puede servir para 12v...



pero el necesita 10A... no creo que soporte tanta corriente..

creo que soporta hasta 1.5A como maximo  

saludos
          matiasdanielruiz


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

> creo que soporta hasta 1.5A como maximo



Mmm... sip pero crei que iba a aumentar la capacidad con transistores... que de eso se trata este tema...

por otro lado desconozco si existe un regulador de ese amperaje... lo mas "grande" que he visto es de 3A o 4A

...


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 28, 2011)

luisrad20 dijo:


> estoy construyendo una fuente de alimentacion para obter 12 voltios y 10 amperes, ya tengo el transformador hecho, pero cuando rectifico la corriente y coloco el capacitor el voltage sube a 17 voltio, que tipo de regulador de voltage puedo colocarle para que el voltage baje aproximadamente a 13 voltios.



cuando poner un rectificador el voltaje sube casi un 40 % por lo cual tenes esos 17 volts



lubeck dijo:


> Tienen que ser 13v exactos... el 7812 te puede servir para 12v...



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ial&biw=955&bih=578&tbm=isch&prmd=ivns&itbs=1
YO TE ACONSEJO ESTA CLASE DE REGULADOR CON lm723
*http://www.clubse.com.ar/newsletter/news17/notas/nota03.htm*
TAMBIEN PODES TENER MAS CORRIENTE CON ESTOS TRANSISTORES *mj802*
Cada uno de estos transistores soportan 10 amperes sin problema
esta fuente tambien regula el amperaje y tiene proteccion contra cortos,escencial para todo tallerista,jajaja


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 28, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Tienen que ser 13v exactos... el 7812 te puede servir para 12v...


,

tu crees que este me aguante 10 amperes,


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

> tu crees que este me aguante 10 amperes,



No..... definitivamente no... sin un arreglo de transistores...no

Lee el post de thinchusbest


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 28, 2011)

que me recomiendas para yo regular el voltaje de mi fuente?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

yo tengo esta y funciona bien...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm

nada mas que no cuenta con proteccion de cortos circuitos.. para eso reviza este tema desde el principio...


----------



## luisrad20 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok voy a tratar de hacer esa haber si me funciona


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 28, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> yo tengo esta y funciona bien...
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm
> 
> nada mas que no cuenta con proteccion de cortos circuitos.. para eso reviza este tema desde el principio...



Deseo comentarles a todos que,ya sea con los 78xx o el LM317 y el lm723,SIEMPRE ES NECESARIO TRANSISTORES PARA SOPORTAR CORRIENTE MAYORES A 1amper,por lo cual recomiendo usar siempre los transistores con carcaza TO-3(2N3055-MJ802).Mi recomendacion es la siguiente,el lm723 es muy estable,mas que los 78xx o los lm317,y hasta se puede usar como una fuente tipo switching.
La fuente de pablin.com.ar es buena y es facil,pero si queres ponerle un solo transistor te recomiendo el MJ802,Yo tengo una fuente de 20A y solo uso 2 de estos transistores....Tambien hay transistores de esta familia "MJ" que tienen mas capacidad.
La capacidad real del MJ802 es de 15A...disfruta la hechura


----------



## luisrad20 (Jul 3, 2011)

no importa que el voltage de la fuente sea de 18v tu sabes que cuando le coloque los capacitore se va aumentar como a 25v, no le hace dano al regulador esto.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 4, 2011)

veamos: a la salida del rectificador tenes----> 18V x 1.41= 25,38V
Además tenes que leer el datasheet del LM317 para saber que voltaje de entrada soporta
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317.shtml
Si este voltaje supera la entrada,cambialo por otro lm317 que soporte mayor voltaje de entrada,pero como siempre digo, el Lm723 es más estable,podes programarlo para corriente y voltaje....


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 3, 2011)

ACA pongo una fuente para que la revisen y la mejoren si pueden,tiene ajuste fino de tension y el integrado puede ser los LM


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2011)

Una pregunta...

Que función hace el zener de 12v y la resistencia de 470 Ohms y el voltaje de -3 o -10v???


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Una pregunta...
> 
> Que función hace el zener de 12v y la resistencia de 470 Ohms y el voltaje de -3 o -10v???


Es para que la tension minima de regulacion sea 0V.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2011)

> Es para que la tension minima de regulacion sea 0V.



Ohh.. si... ya entendi....  es de 1.2v no de 12v el zener

Gracias Lalo....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2011)

está muy bueno el diseño, es el clásico con diodos de protección, y un buen filtrado..


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 4, 2011)

Ésta es muy loca, la diseñé para un colega que quería la chancha, los chanchitos y la fabrica de hacer chorizos, cómo se dice en Argentina



El colega éste pedía ésto, tenia los 3 integrados y no quería comprar otra cosa, aparte quería que solo hubiera un NEGATIVO O MASA, entonces según mis cálculos era esto necesario, ésta fuente tiene éstas tres salidas con un solo negativo, los diodos son 1n4007, las resistencias variables de 470ohm es un ajuste fino de tensión, soportan 1A cada salida y tiene cada salida como masa el punto llamado NEGATIVO, o sea para todas las salidas. el transformador debe ser de 6A porque uno de los bobinados debe soportar 2,5A y el otro solo 0,5A, el puente rectificador debe ser de 3 Amperes. entiendan que el colega quería la los veinte y la chancha. IGUAL YO NO LA RECOMIENDO, es mas facil poner un 78xx y 79xx y listo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 4, 2011)

Lindos diagramas, aunque por el título pensé que era mas laborioso.
Sugerencia;
Estaría mucho mejor si pones descripciones a cada fuente, ya que muchos entrarán y preguntarán lo obvio; "¿de cuánto es...?, ¿qué voltaje...? ¿para qué sirve...?"

Saludos

PD: Yo conocía, "Éste quiere los veinte y la chancha", jejeje.. [^_^]


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 5, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> ACA pongo una fuente para que la revisen y la mejoren si pueden,tiene ajuste fino de tension y el integrado puede ser los LM
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57707


 
El lm es el de la gama de reguladores de tres patas DE TENSIÓN NO FIJA, la entrada de tensión depende del mismo que vas a poner, el zerner es para lograr que LA TENSIÓN DE SALIDA LLEGUE A CERO (0 VOLT), la resistencia variable ayuda al ajuste fino, puse un capacitor de 1000uF en lugar de uno de 10uF para que el filtrado en ese punto sea mayor. para lograr los 3V a 10V para el zener, yo lo saqué de otro transformador chico, o usando una fuente sin transformador también sirve, total el zener consume muy poco.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 5, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:
			
		

> el lm es el de la gama de reguladores de tres patas DE TENSION NO FIJA,la entrada de tension depende del mismo que vas a poner,el zerner es para lograr que LA TENSION DE SALIDA LLEGUE A CERO(0 VOLT),la resistencia variable ayuda al ajuste fino,puse un capacitor de 1000uF en lugar de uno de 10uF para que el filtrado en ese punto sea mayor.para lograr los 3V a 10V para el zener,yo lo saque de otro trafo chico,o usando una fuente sin trafo tambien sirve,total en zener consume muy poco



Excelente..

Saludos

PD: tinchusbest no era para ofender, solo una opinión (por si me expresé mal)


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 5, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Excelente..
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: tinchusbest no era para ofender, solo una opinión (por si me expresé mal)


todo ok,solo pense que era muy facil de descifrar,ademas solo la resistencia variable es lo mas loco que tiene,yo siempre trato de hacer las cosas faciles,voy por mas,esta misma pero con regulador al toque,no potes......


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 6, 2011)

en esta ocasion hacemos de 3A y simetrica


seguimos añadiendo más joda pa´que se rompan el cerebro

AUXILIO MODERADORES necesito saber si la resistencia de 10k q´puse entre la salida y la union del emisor con la base esta bien!!!!!!!!
OTRA MAS y no pedimos mas


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 7, 2011)

esto es lo que se me ocurrio mirando un post de un colega medio loco que como dije queria la chancha y los veinte mas la fabrica de hacer chorizos,bah esta mas loco que yo


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 10, 2011)

aca dejo una un poco mas elaborada y para 15A
Ver el archivo adjunto 58074


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> todo ok,solo pense que era muy facil de descifrar,ademas solo la resistencia variable es lo mas loco que tiene,yo siempre trato de hacer las cosas faciles,voy por mas,esta misma pero con regulador al toque,no potes......



Si, si.. Son fáciles lo que posteas, y muy buenos, pero lo decía por los principiantes que siempre preguntan algo, y para no llenar de preguntas lógicas, te sugerí la descripciones .

¿Regulador al toque?, ¿de qué se trata?

un detalle de la fuente ésta, el relé está mal conectado, el contacto de abajo (donde está la fuente y el trafo y demas), debería ser para cambiar entre celdas y fuente, mientras que los contactos de arriba, serían para los led, te adjunto las modificaciones.

Saludos

PD: No tomes a mal ningún post mio, lo que digo, siempre va con onda, y sin animo de ofender


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 12, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si, si.. Son fáciles lo que posteas, y muy buenos, pero lo decía por los principiantes que siempre preguntan algo, y para no llenar de preguntas lógicas, te sugerí la descripciones .
> 
> ¿Regulador al toque?, ¿de qué se trata?
> 
> ...



esta todo bien porque no tomo nada mal,solo que como te dije pense que serian FACILES LOS CIRCUITOS y no habria que decir nada.Igual toma en cuenta que en siempre los hago cerca de las 2 a 4 de la madrugada,asi que es facil olvidarme algo;gracias por la idea,de esta manera usaria los por completo los dos reles.Yo lo pense para que cada led tenga tension directa de la celda o de la fuente,otra cosa que me olvide es poner los pines del 741....gracias ahora lo cambio


----------



## Luno (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola tinchusbest

Estás seguro que para una fuente de 15 Amperios le va solo un Condensador de 4700uF, no podrían ir 4 de estos condensadores en paralelo (c/u de 40 V)?...

Estoy haciendo una fuente similiar, pero en mi caso la salida del trafo es de 15VAC, y utilizaré el regulador LM317 para una salida ajustable de 1.2 a 13 V

Salu2!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto 58074


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 13, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Hola tinchusbest
> 
> Estás seguro que para una fuente de 15 Amperios le va solo un Condensador de 4700uF, no podrían ir 4 de estos condensadores en paralelo (c/u de 40 V)?...
> 
> ...



en el circuito original esta solamente ese capacitor,me atrevo a decirte que es para el regulador LM317.el que hizo el original es un ingeniero.segun mi calculo debiamos poner un capacitor de 33000uF(treinta y tres mil micro faradios).En mi poco conocimiento creo que este ingeniero no calculo ese capacitor porque al colocarle la inductancia,el LM317 y los transistores,estos mismos producen una rectificacion con lo cual la salida es casi pura,lee este tema de fogonazo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Ahora bien,aunque el rizo sea alto,el LM y los transistores sumados a la inductancia mejoran el filtrado haciendola casi pura;ademas la inductancia es buena para que no te pasen desde el aparato que alimentas tensiones parasitas que,por ejemplo,tienen los aparatos de radio aficionados.Si te fijas,en el circuito aclare que seria este capacitor entre 4700 y 33000,porque depende de que tension de rizo queres que tenga,el calculo no estimado sino hecho con formulas  me da 15.000uF con un rizo de 10V,y con un rizo de 1V da 150.000uF.El rizo de 4700uF es de 33V,en este caso es un rizo del 90% mas o menos.Con respecto a la aislacion de voltaje yo te aconsejo una,en este caso,de 63V.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

hola de nuevo,esto es lo que mi amigo DJT3 me mando de homeworks,aca esta el arreglo que me pidio y sigo trabajando para ver si le puedo poner un corte y visualizacion por led de carga completa


tomando en cuenta el post anterior,pongo a disposicion de los moderadores estos cambios hechos para el cargador dual,esta vez es con corte,bahhhh creo,jajaja,tengo solo una duda con la resistencia de emisor(120ohm),la que esta conectada con la bateria a cargar(la bateria que dice "V2"),creo que es grande,por la corriente que tiene que pasar por ella,tendria que ser de unos 0.5A


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 23, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> pongo a disposicion de los moderadores


A los moderadores no les interesan tus fuentes, a menos que infrinja alguna norma del foro.
A mí en particular me puede interesar si la potencia de salida es mayor que la de entrada, es peligrosa para el usuario o lo que esté conectado a ella, etc.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 5, 2011)

me tome el atrevimiento de usar el conocimiento de los colegas y agregue una variante a mi prototipo original


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 13, 2012)

Saludos a todos, en esta ocacion les quiero hacer una consulta con respecto a un circuito que vi en el datasheet del LM317 y me llamo la atencion.
A mi entender es una fuente regulable de tension con limitador de voltaje, como una fuente de laboratorio. Correcto?
Bueno de ser asi, no entiendo por que se le aplica una tension de -6V al pin 4 del comparador si yo solo quiero tensiones positivas.
Alguien me podria orientar mas o menos a entender como realmente trabaja este circuito.
Muchisimas gracias!
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 13, 2012)

Es un comparador viejo, tenes que alimentarlo con otra tensión de +6-0-6 V, porque si lo alimentas de la tensión que vas a cortocircuitar no funciona.

Compara la tensión de R3, impregnada en corriente, con los 1.25 V *constante* que lleva impregnado R6-R7.

Cuando los números no dan, conecta ADJ a -6 V, sumando el diodo y el LED tiene que dar -1.25 V para lograr el efecto deseado. Haciendo bypass del valor de R8.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 13, 2012)

Nilfred, gracias por responder tan rapido. Me queda una duda, este circuito es una fuente de tension con limitador de corriente no?

El regulador se puede cambiar por algun otro que no requiera tensiones negativas, y que se pueda alimentar de la misma tension que utiliza todo el circuito. Que comparador me recomendas?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 13, 2012)

Claro, un rail to rail de los nuevos, puede andar, vi algo así en un cargador de baterías de plomo.
El tema es que si el comparador pone ADJ a 0 V, vas a tener +1.25 V, 2.2 A a la salida.

¿Para que es? Si querés, te puedo evangelizar con una conmutada DC-DC sencilla de modificar en este hilo.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 13, 2012)

Bueno, basicamente tuve que leer que queria decir rail to rail pero por lo que entendi es un Amp Op que puede entregar a su salida practicamente el mismo voltaje de la entrada.

Lo que quiero hacer es una fuente de laboratorio, si bien vi varias, esta me gusta por su simple diseño y por que mas o menos entiendo su funcionamiente. Igual gracias por la "evangelizacion"
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 13, 2012)

Bueno, si no querés una fuente simétrica, ni SMPS, ni complicarte mucho, buscá "L200". Es como un LM317 con 1 pin más para regular corriente.


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 14, 2012)

Barbaro, ahora lo reviso, te agradesco mucho la ayuda y sobretodo la rapides.
Saludos



Nilfred, simule el circuito en Proteus Isis, utilizando el mismo operacional (lm301) y aparentemente funciona bien apesar de que conecte el pin 4 a masa en lugar de a -6V. Ademas al OpAmp lo energizo con la misma fuente. Funcionara en la realidad tambien?


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 14, 2012)

Ya te expliqué lo que va a pasar si pones el comparador a 0 V en #2 y #4. Pero bueno, pongamos una ficha mas, a ver si te caen todas juntas:

Cuando el limitador actúe, la salida de LM301 va a tener 0 V y un poco mas, sumas la tensión de D2, 1,5 V, D1, 0.54 V, LM317 1,25 V = Unos 4 V a la salida y 2.2 A.

Si la salida estaba en 12 V, sirve; si estaba en 5 V es lo mismo que no este la protección; si estaba en 3.3 V cuando actúe la protección vas a tener 4 V en vez de 3.3 V 

El LM301 conectado a 35 V pinta que va a sufrir un severo problema térmico


----------



## Pablet (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando hacer una pequeña fente de 3.3 voltios con un regulador LM317. Se como funcionan estos reguladores y a partri de su funcionamiento deduzco la ecuación de la tension de salida que es: 1,25(1+R2/R1), que es la misma que sale en el datasheet, el problema es que haciendo simulaciones en proteus y orcad no se cumple, es decir, para R1 y R2 iguales se queda 1.25 x 2, y deberian salir 2,5 voltios, pero la tension que obtengo es de 3,75, es decir, 1,25 voltios más, lo mismo sucede si pongo R2 el doble que R1, salen 1,25 voltios más. . . alguien me puede explicar porque pasa eso¿? gracias! 
un saludo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pablet dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy intentando hacer una pequeña fente de 3.3 voltios con un regulador LM317. Se como funcionan estos reguladores y a partri de su funcionamiento deduzco la ecuación de la tension de salida que es: 1,25(1+R2/R1), que es la misma que sale en el datasheet, el problema es que haciendo simulaciones en proteus y orcad no se cumple, es decir, para R1 y R2 iguales se queda 1.25 x 2, y deberian salir 2,5 voltios, pero la tension que obtengo es de 3,75, es decir, 1,25 voltios más, lo mismo sucede si pongo R2 el doble que R1, salen 1,25 voltios más. . . alguien me puede explicar porque pasa eso¿? gracias!
> un saludo



Lo que te puede estar pasando es que no estás teniendo en cuenta la corriente que aporta el terminal de ajuste. Esa corriente es muy chica, pero si usas resistencias grandes, esa corriente empieza a cobrar importancia.

[LATEX]V_{out}=1,25.\(1+\frac{R_{2}}{R_{1}}\)+I_{adj}.R_{2}[/LATEX]

Según las hojas de datos, Iadj=100uA (máx), entonces si:

- R2=1k y R1=1k => Iadj.R2=100mV
- R2=10k y R1=10k => Iadj.R2=1V
- R2=100k y R1=100k => Iadj.R2=10V

Así que ojo con las resistencias que usas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 31, 2012)

Por un lado los simuladores son ideales, no reales.

Por otro lado las fuentes de alimentación suelen dar una tensión algo más elevada que la nominal cuando están en vacío o sin carga conectada.

Los reguladores deberían entregar siempre la misma tensión, sin importar la carga...pero..ya verás  que en la realidad a veces no todo se cumple.


Mi consejo: armá el circuito y pone R2 variable y listo...vas midiendo con el tester la salida y la calibras


----------



## Pablet (Jul 31, 2012)

Gracias a los dos!! Debe ser por la corriente iadj ya que utilizaba resistencias de 20k. Hare lo que m recomendais de poner un potenciometro y ajustarlo. Gracias de verdad!!


----------



## camarohero (Jul 31, 2012)

segun recuerdo la resistencia que esta inmediatamente a la salida (creo que r1) tiene valores recomendados de 120 y 180 ohm


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola.

Para 3.3V con el LM317, puedes usar 
R1=220 ohm, R2=360 ohm
R1=120 ohm, R2=200 ohm
R1=110 ohm, R2=180 ohm

También puedes usar el LM7833 que es de 3.3V

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 2, 2012)

O un zener con su respectiva resistencia.


----------



## fucko (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola  , tengo una duda con este circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lo saque de la wikipedia y en esa misma pagina encontre esta explicacion :

La tensión entre la patilla ajuste y salida es siempre de 1,25 voltios (tensión establecida internamente por el regulador), y en consecuencia la corriente que circula por el resistor R1 es: IR1 = V / R1 = 1,25/R1
Esta misma corriente es la que circula por R2. Entonces la tensión en R2: VR2 = IR1 x R2. Si se sustituye IR1 en la última fórmula se obtiene la siguiente ecuación: VR2 = 1,25 x R2 / R1.
Como la tensión de salida es: Vout = VR1 + VR2, entonces: Vout = 1,25 V + (1,25 x R2 / R1)V simplificando (factor común) Vout = 1,25 V (1+R2 / R1) V
De esta última fórmula se ve claramente que si modifica R2 (resistencia variable), se modifica la tensión Vout

mi duda es , dice que la tension aplicada es 1,25 V entonces cacula I=1.25V/R1 hasta ahi todo bien , pero dice que esa corriente circula tambien por R2 , eso esta bien porque estan en serie pero a las 2 no se le aplica los 1, 25 V , mas bien estarian las dos en serie desde Vout a masa , formando un divisor de tension conectado a la pata de ajuste ? estoy confundido alguien me lo explicaria mejor ?? Desde ya Gracias


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

Confundes R2 x R1


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.

No entiendo cuál es tú duda.

Vref = 1.25V  -------->      (Voltaje constante)
Iref = Vref / R1 -------->   (corriente constante)

V2 = Iref x R2  -------->   (Voltaje constante)

Vout = Vref + V2 -------->   (Voltaje constante)  

Como puedes ver el voltaje de salida está en función de R2 (conocido R1).
Sí R2 = 0, Vout = Vref =1.25V.

No hay ningún divisor de voltaje.

Sí R1 y R2 están en serie y se le aplica un voltaje Vcc. El voltaje en R2 es:

V2 = Vcc ( R2 / (R1 + R2) ), divisor de voltaje.

En el caso del LM317

V2 = Vref (R2 / R1).

Lo que hay es una corriente constante que pasa por R2 y el producto de esta corriente con R2 da V2.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Abr 15, 2013)

Una sola aclaracion mas, las resistencias NO estan en serie. La corriente que viene de R1 tiene dos caminos, seguir por R2 o irse a la pata 2 del regulador. La clave del asunto es que la corriente que entra al regulador es muy chica y para la mayoria de los calculos, si r1 y r2 son lo suficientemente chicas, la corriente que se va al regulador es despreciable.


----------



## fucko (Abr 15, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No entiendo cuál es tú duda.
> 
> ...



Lo que me confunde es la parte de multiplicar Iref x R2 , o sea esa corriente no es la que circula por R1?


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

confundes R2 x R1


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.







 

Vsal = Vref + VR2​ 

Vsal = Vref + It • R2​ 

Vsal = Vref + (Iref + Iajst) • R2​ 

Vsal = Vref + Iref• R2 + Iajst • R2




Si Iref >> Iajst ( Iref >= 10•Iajst )​ 
( >= ) mayor o igual a​( >> ) mucho mayor  

desechamos - Iajst - de la ecuación.​ 
​ 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## opamp (Abr 15, 2013)

Es tipico colocar R1: 120 Ohm ,240 Ohm, 470 Ohm.

Si divides 1.25V/120 Ohm =Iref: 10.417mA ó 10,417uA ;...Si consideramos Iajst:100uA ;.....vemos que Iref es más de 104 veces mayor que Iajust y entonces podemos despreciar Iajust respecto a Iref.
La ecuación se simplifica ya que podemos decir que R1 y R2 estan en serie y por lo tanto circula el mismo amperaje que es Iref.
 Vsal = Iref x ( R1 + R2 ) = 1.25V/R1 x ( R1 + R2 ) = 1.25V x ( R1 + R2 )/R1= 1.25V( 1 + R2/R1) 

P.D.: En tu gráfico colocas R2 X R1 .


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.

La hoja de datos dice que R1 <= 240 ohmios

( <=  ) menor o igual a.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 15, 2013)

a todo esto... Cuanta tension aguanta el potenciometro ? porque si lo conectas a 20V y con el pot lo pones la salida a 1,25V al colocarle una carga el pot se me fnde por la corriente de regulación que pas asobre el pot...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.

Por el potenciómetro no pasa la corriente de carga IL.





Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 15, 2013)

entonces porque se me quema el pot ? osea lo pongo nuevo y anda y al rato empeiza a oscilar el voltaje por el pot..


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.

Cuando el potenciómetro se quema, quiere decir que el regulador está mal armador. Generalmente los terminales del regulador están conectados de manera incorrecta.

mira como se conectan los terminales del LM317.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16634



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 15, 2013)

lo tengo tal cual armado asi.. salvo que entre el pot le puse un capacitor de 100nF.. esta mal eso ?
No es que este quemado me tira voltajes que oscilan entre 1,25 y 6 masomenos.. y girandolo pasando los 5 se estabiliza...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola.

No sé como lo haz armado, pero algo no está bien. Creo que debes rearmarlo nuevamente,

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fucko (Abr 15, 2013)

elaficionado , una ultima duda en la salida hay 1.25 V mas o menos qu e en la pata de ADJ??


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola. 

Entre los terminales Vout y Adj  hay 1.25V (el voltaje de referencia).

Ver el archivo adjunto 90747

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## ilcapo (May 23, 2014)

Hola tengo un LM317 con un encapsulado plastico, lo que no se si debajo del plastico tiene metal para disipar calor ?  es todo de plastico negro, no lo habia visto nunca


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2014)

Hola.

En el mensaje #13 está la conexión del LM317.
Puedes ver como están dispuestos los terminales .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 23, 2014)

Te refieres a estos 






Si pueden disipar calor pero su diferencia es que la aleta está aislada para poder colocarlo en disipadores compartidos.
Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (May 30, 2014)

si esos son,  gracias por sacarme de la intriga


----------



## Gonzalonal (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola como andan? esperemos que bien..

Tengo la siguiente problemática y no se me ocurre como resolverla.

Tengo una fuente regulable hecha con un LM317 que forma parte de un sistema de UPS.
La misma se utiliza para alimentar un modem, y necesito que sea regulable para adecuarla al equipo con el que se trabaje particularmente.

El problema reside en que, esta fuente de alimentacion a veces es alimentada con 12V y otras veces con 18V, lo cual me modifica la tensión de salida y me veo obligado a calibrar nuevamente la tension de salida dependiendo de la tensión con la que alimente el circuito regulador (LM317). 

Bueno, lo que no se como resolver, es la forma de independizar la tensión de salida de la fuente regulable (pero aun conservando su cualidad de 'regulable') de la tensión de alimentación (de la fuente regulable).

Espero haberme explicado correctamente.
A la espera de sus comentarios!

Muchas gracias,

Gonzalo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2014)

Si te mantienes dentro de los parámetros de corriente/disipación del dispositivo (LM317) no debería cambiar la tensión de salida.

¿ De que valor de corriente estamos hablando ?
¿ De que valor de tensión de salida estamos hablando ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 17, 2014)

No varía porque el voltaje de ajuste se hace en la salida del LM317, o sea que te mantendrá la misma tensión en la salida mientras Vin no sea menor que Vout.

Salu2!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 17, 2014)

Hola.

¿Cuál es el voltaje de salida del LM317?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## digito (Oct 18, 2014)

Hola a todos lo que explica Mr. Fogonazo es muy cierto, con un disipador adecuado no tendrias problemas,

... en todo caso se deberia substituir el TO 220 con un TO 3 que sopporta mas corriente.

http://www.ulrichradig.de "en Software" hay una calculadora para el mismo.

Chau a Todos.


----------



## Abel T (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro  acudo en su ayuda por el motivo que estoy realizando una fuente para un proyecto final de la facultad y esta misma ya la he reecho 3 veces incluyendo esta, y sigo teniendo el mismo inconveniente  al conectar al circuito un motor que es parte del proyecto, no solo no se mueve  sino que pareciera que  consume por completo la tensión de la fuente,al medirlo con un multímetro el valor medido es ínfimo. _*¿A qué se deberá esto?*_ 
Les adjunto la imágen del circuito (1° Imágen) la parte que he probado es la resaltada en rojo que es la fuente de *24V 2A*, la otra es de 5V 1A y tiene el mismo problema.

Lo más extraño es que con una fuente regulable  de 1.4V a 33.3V, 1A que realice anteriormente el motor funciona a la perfección, además he usado el mismo regulador para la fuente nueva, adjunto también el circuito de la fuente regulable (2° Imágen)

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola, chequea que ocurre con la tensión en la salida del transformador  respecto a la tensión de salida, ahí aparecerá donde ocurre la caída de tensión.


----------



## Maykol (Abr 16, 2016)

veo que esta mal conectado el D2.

puedes fijarte aqui: http://deshielador21.com.ve/index.php/post/11

o aqui http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm317.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2016)

D2 está bien conectado , falta R1 de 240 Ohms en paralelo con D2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2016)

Si coloca al revés a D2, queda en cortocircuito.
Lo que está mal conectado es, el puente rectif. del regulador 7805.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 16, 2016)

Hola.

Este es el circuito típico:

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Abel T (Abr 18, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si coloca al revés a D2, queda en cortocircuito.
> Lo que está mal conectado es, el puente rectif. del regulador 7805.



Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin, si ayer me di cuenta que estaba al reves el puente rectificador y pondre la resistencia de 240 Ohms que dice DOSMETROS
Gracias por su pronta respuesta


----------



## ruben90 (Abr 18, 2016)

http://www.acoustica.org.uk/t/images/317.gif
Es el circuito típico, pero como dice la hoja de datos, "D2 es necesario si se coloca el capacitor electrolítico de entre 1uF - 1000 uF. Como solo vas a alimentar el ventilador YO no lo pondría. D1 uno sí es obligatorio por protección del regulador. Y obvio un buen disipador de aluminio.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142566&d=1460855616

Aparte de los errores y faltantes típicos que han marcado, hay dos resistencias en serie a cada salida de los dos reguladores que tiran por el piso todo el "trabajo" que deben realizar los mismos reguladores (R2 y R3 en el esquema mostrado). Con solo 5 mA de consumo en la salida del 7805, tenemos 0 V de tensión a la salida del mismo.

Se debe reconectar correctamente RV1 y colocar en paralelo a D2 una resistencia de 120 ohmios, para que justamente se genere la corriente constante de referencia que debería circular por RV1 (despreciando la Iadj).

BR2 polariza al revés al 7805.

Saludos

PD: si estamos en un proyecto final para la facultad y no sabemos cómo correctamente polarizar un simple regulador (como el LM317 ó LM350) => creo estamos en el horno . Hay horrores básicos que se tendrían que dar cuenta solo con la enseñanza básica de un ciclo técnico de nivel secundario!!! . Si con la fuente de alimentación estamos en blanco, no quiero ni imaginar cómo estamos en el resto del proyecto!!! .

PD2: en este esquema, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142567&d=1460855642, el pote de 10 K hace que el regulador no opere adecuadamente por encima de los 30 V aprox. (considerando ripple ideal de 0 Vpp). Queda un 37,5 % aprox. de la pista inútil, donde el regulador puede hacer cualquier cosa. Se debe colocar un pote de menor resistencia entre extremos (de 5 K ó menos), para un voltaje correctamente regulado de hasta 24,4 V máximos (considerando ripple ideal de 0 Vpp).


----------



## ilcapo (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola encontre una placa que tiene un GL317  será lo mismo que el LM317 ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola encontre una placa que tiene un GL317  será lo mismo que el LM317 ?



¿ Y que dice el datasheet del GL317 ?


----------



## Neutrino (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola chicos, estoy simulando una fuente de voltaje regulada con un LM317, tengo el divisor de tensión ajustado para que en la salida sean 10V. 

Según el datasheet este dispositivo me puede entregar sin problemas un voltaje regulado hasta 37V a 1.5A, pero cuando simulo y pongo una carga para que consuma alrededor de los 1.5A la tensión de salida, aunque regulada baja de los 10V. ¿Esto por qué sucede?

Además, la corriente en los diodos durante el voltaje pico sube hasta casi 8A. ¿Por qué? no debería la corriente ser la misma que la de salida del regulador?

¿Hay algo que no estoy considerando?

PD: Adjunto captura de la simulación.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2017)

C1 ¿ De que valor es ?

El LM317 entrega 1,5A con mucho viento a favor y a temperaturas criogénicas. Prueba colocar una carga menor


----------



## Neutrino (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola Fogonazo,gracias por contestar.  C1 es de 0.0025F o 2.5mF, es el valor que me dió cuando calculé el capacitor para esa corriente y un voltaje rizo de 5V.

Con cargas menores me funciona de lujo.Pero entonces cómo sé hasta qué valores puedo trabajar sin tener problemas, porque en el datasheet no mencionan como dependen estos valores de la temperatura y la verdd estoy algo confundido.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2017)

Algunos dispositivos especifican la potencia máxima que pueden disipar, en este caso no la encontré.

Así que habrá que calcular la potencia en base a la máxima temperatura de juntura, la resistencia térmica juntura-respaldo y la resistencia térmica del disipador que le adoses.


Pag. N° 5 del *datasheet*:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Los picos de tensión del osciloscopio ¿ Que están graficando ?


----------



## Neutrino (Feb 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pag. N° 5 del *datasheet*:



¿Podrías ser un poco más específico? Poruqe la verdad no lo veo, eso o no entiendo cómo leer bien un datasheet.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los picos de tensión del osciloscopio ¿ Que están graficando ?



No sé si entiendo bien a qué te refieres, pero en la simulación la señal roja es el voltaje filtrado en el capacitor, la verde es la regulada (que para esta carga no está muy por debajo de 10V, pero si disminuyo la resistencia el Voltaje de salida cae mucho) y la azul y la rojo claro son la corriente en los diodos.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola.

El LM317 soporta 15W.

Si tu quieres la corriente de 1.5A, eso quiere decir que:

(Vin- Vout) x 1.5A = 15 W

Vin-vout = 10V.

Vin = 10 + Vout

Si Vout=10V ==> Vin= 20V

En la hoja de datos dice: 

Vin - Vout >=3 ....... ( >= ) "Mayor o igual"

Vin - Vout <=10 ....... ( <= ) "Menor o igual"

Si no cumples con estás ecuaciones, el regulador no te dará la corriente máxima (1.5A).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2017)

Neutrino dijo:


> ¿Podrías ser un poco más específico? Poruqe la verdad no lo veo, eso o no entiendo cómo leer bien un datasheet. . . . .





			
				Datasheet dijo:
			
		

> (4) Maximum power dissipation is a function of TJ(max), θJA, and TA. The maximum allowable power dissipation at any allowable ambient
> temperature is PD = (TJ(max) – TA) / θJA. Operating at the absolute maximum TJ of 150°C can affect reliability.


-----------------------


----------



## Yhor (May 26, 2019)

Buenas Tardes me encuentro montando una fuente simple variable con LM317,  la he montado y todo marcha bien....  pero cuando la apago esta dura con voltaje en la salida cierto tiempo, se que esto se da porque el cap del filtro (4700uf/35V) se esta descargando,  se que con una R (no secuerdo si en paralelo o enserie) logro hacer que se descargue mas rápido, al punto que de no sea un problema el punto es que no tengo certeza de cual R o de como calcular la ( valor, potencia, etc), si alguien pudiese resolver mi duda estaría muy agradecido...

De ante mano, Gracias por leer....   
adjunto diagrama simulado


----------



## analogico (May 26, 2019)

4700 es muy grande prueba con uno de 1000


----------



## Yhor (May 26, 2019)

Estoy montando una fuente variable con Lm317, como es normal va de 1.25V hasta X  pero debo hacer que llegue de 0 V hasta X, fui al data y veo que necesito un voltaje negativo y cierta configuracion, pero el punto es que ya monte la baque en la conf estandar, queria saber si alguien sabe como  llevar ese 1.25V  a...  0 V  
adjunto el diagrama utilizado..


----------



## aav (May 26, 2019)

¿Unos diodos que, en serie, hagan una caida de ~1,25V?. Con dos puedes pasarte aunque no todos tienen 0,7V de caída, algunos menos (~0,6) y los schottky aun menos; ...para salvar la situación quizás sirva


----------



## LuisHDR (Ago 24, 2020)

Buenas gente del foro, soy un novato iniciando en este mundo de la electrónica tan diverso, y estuve investigando sobre el Lm317, y conseguí respuestas a todas mis dudas excepto una. 

El voltaje de salida puede superar el de entrada o esta limitado a este? 

Si pongo el potenciómetro de manera que el cálculo de voltaje de salida sea mayor al de entrada, que debe pasar? 

Mi inglés no es tan bueno como para leer el datasheet, y en ningún tutorial encontraba estas respuestas, tal vez son muy obvias, no lo sé, por eso pregunto, gracias de antemano. 
No me hagan buylling.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2020)

Poco investigaste pues, o con escaso éxito al menos.
No, no se puede obtener más tensión de salida. Es imposible y además no puede ser. No con ese circuito, con ninguno lineal.

La respuesta es muy sencilla, las cosas caen hacia abajo. Si quieres que algo se caiga hacia arriba puedes hacerlo, pero no dejándolo caer, necesitas algo que empuje hacia arriba.

Los reguladores lineales, son "pasivos, resistivos", no es ninguna de estas la palabra correcta, pero lo que quiero decir es que tan solo frenan quitando algo y transformandolo en calor.

Si quieres elevar la tensión, necesitas un circuito más activo que mediante un oscilador y un condensador o bobina o transformador pueda realizarlo.


Por cierto revisa tus cálculos porque si te ha salido que eleva la tensión es con una resistencia negativa y eso no existe.



Y tranquilo, he visto compañeros míos profesores titulados explicando en clase que un 7805 si sobra tensión la quita y si falta la pone... Y cobraban por decir esas barbaridades.


----------



## LuisHDR (Sep 2, 2020)

Gracias tardías por la respuesta


----------

